# Malfunction clearing for the auto pistol



## KenpoTex (Sep 3, 2008)

This video has a good overview of the procedures for clearing malfunctions.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Uqtq_MPOBk&feature=user


----------



## Deaf Smith (Sep 3, 2008)

I've always used the 'tap-rack-bang' for all but a double feed. Even a stove pipe can be cleared with the TRB.

For a double feed I rip out the mag and let it drop, rack the slide fore and aft 3 or 4 times, insert a fresh mag (one of the reasons to carry a spare mag!), and rack a new round in.

I do suggest though, except for the TRB, get behind cover before doing any gun clearing.

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 3, 2008)

yep


----------



## chinto (Sep 4, 2008)

yep that is the malfunction drill I was taught as well


----------

